# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Visual Genome, dataset, a knowledge base, an ongoing effort to connect structured image concepts to language,  Stanford University, 	Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - visualgenome.org

twitter.com/visualgenome

Team:

Li Fei-Fei

----------

